# حصريا " جداول الصيانه من تصميمي



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الساده أعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب :84: وخاصه قسم هندسه التبريد وتكييف الهواء 

تحيه طيبه وبعد .. 

اليكم جداول الصيانه الخاصه بالموقع الذي أعمل به وهي من تصميمي :7:

وتشمل الشلرات الطارده المركزية وابراج التبريد والطلمبات الطارده المركزية ولوحـات الكهرباء 

وفي خلال القتره القادمه ان شاء الله تعالي سوف اقوم بعمل جداول صيانه لوحدات مناوله الهواء

:d​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (10 يوليو 2008)

قريبا جداول الصيانه الخاصه بوحدات مناوله الهواء
:84:​


----------



## Abdel-Naser (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## المحتسب لله (11 يوليو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً اخي محمد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

منتظرين جديدك..

تقبل تحياتي
سلااااااااام*​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (13 يوليو 2008)

cooooooooooooooool mohamed very good


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (13 يوليو 2008)

أشكركم جميعا علي المرور وياريت لــو كــان فية اي شئ غير واضح برجـاء كتابته


----------



## صديق القمر (13 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ..........


----------



## عاشق الروح (16 يوليو 2008)

مجود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد البنا (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا و جاري التحميل و الإطلاع و موافتكم بأي شئ غير واضح إن وجد

أحمد


----------



## يحيى زمزم (9 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكرا ياغالى وننتظر المزيد لتعم الفائدة


----------



## usama_2006 (10 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## محمد تكيف (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جنرال تك (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزيل الشكر لك استاذنا محمد عبد الفتاح دائما رائع واكثر من رائع يا استاذنا الغالي


----------



## السيد صابر (11 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس تسلم اديك


----------



## ابن العميد (12 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله ..... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (14 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيك كل خير و يبارك فيك


----------



## المارد الابيض (14 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله في حسناتك


----------



## حسام محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر ألك يا أستاذي الكريم 
لكن عندي طلب لو سمحت 
أنا مهندس جديد وحابب أتعلم تصميم التكييف المركزي 
رجاءً تساعدني بهالمجال علما انو لغتي الانكليزية ضعيفة شوي 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## راعي شبوة (20 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافيه و سلم ما قصرت


----------



## طارق بويرق (21 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافيه وهل ممكن ان تكون ب english


----------



## جسر الأمل (21 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## الذئب الاسود (22 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكرا ياغالى وننتظر المزيد لتعم الفائدة


----------



## حسن الأديب (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووور على المجهود


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اين باقى الملفات يا هندسة كما وعدت


----------



## م احمد قدرى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى جزاك الله خيرا
بانتظار التكمله


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بك ونحن بانتظار التكملة


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بجهدك يا اخ محمد عبدالفتاح واستسمحك باضافة ما قمت بتحضيره لفرق الصيانة عندي في العمل من نماذج صيانة وهي في الملف المرفق وهدفنا جميعا اكبر كم من الاستفادة من قبل الزملاء


----------



## شاكر الربيع (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الجهد الموفق


----------



## Asaad Mohamed Khal (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً ولله يديك العافية


----------



## مصطفى الديب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا
هل يوجد معلومات او حسابات لشراء برج جديد


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## egy_silver (5 نوفمبر 2008)

من قلبي اقول الله يسعدك وبالخير يوعدك وعن كل شر يبعدك


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## aassam (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
تسلم ايدك


----------



## قاسم2000 (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور شكور كبير جدا


----------



## asd_84 (20 مايو 2009)

الله يزيدك ويصلح حالك ويرزقك بالطيبات في الدنيا والاخرة

وجزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## أبوشهدومحمد (22 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى والديك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (22 مايو 2009)

الف شكرا ياغالى وننتظر المزيد


----------



## rss900 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم زميلنا العزيز بارك الله فيكم ولاحرمنا منكم جاري التحميل و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.muneer (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس امين (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك 
شكرا الك 
اتمنى لو كان متوفر جداول صيانة غرف تبريد والتجميد وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الله ما شاء الله مجهود رائع يا باش مهندس ولكن تعودنا منك على ذلك 
أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا المجهود الطيب . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## مستريورك (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م. بشار علي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ محمد


----------



## المصري 00 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ونرجوا منك شرح كل عملية علي حدي


----------



## احمد كزنوفا (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.*​


----------



## حيدراكرم (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## ahmedxquria (16 نوفمبر 2010)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> الساده أعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب :84: وخاصه قسم هندسه التبريد وتكييف الهواء
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية و مشكور اخي العزيز على مجهوداتك الطيبة


----------



## objector (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك خيرا يا باشمهندس محمد ويارب دايما فى ازدياد اخوك فى الله م . وليــــــد سمير


----------



## ahmadjet (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا
ممكن لو سمحت تضيف صيانة وحدات مناولة الهواء
والوحدات المجمعة ايضا
لنتشارك الفائدة...


----------



## محمد عزب م (20 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصكم الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ياغاليييييييييييي


----------



## سماح_محمد (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## A HASSAN (8 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A HASSAN (8 يناير 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم
وماشاء الله على الابتسامة ( ايه الحلاوه يامعلم )
وتحياتي وكل الشكر لاخي الزائر
واذا موجود جداول خاصة بالمكيفات الشباكية والمنفصلة والصحراوية ( التبخيرية ) والثلاجات المروحية ياسلام سلم .

تحياتي


----------



## م. بشار علي (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## mechanic power (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعليك اخى العروبة


----------



## goor20 (4 فبراير 2011)

thanx alot


----------



## thaeribrahem (7 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## كرم الحمداني (7 فبراير 2011)

فعلا تستحق مشرف التبريد والتكييف
عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## عمر عادل احمد (8 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعه كنت عايز بعض الرسومات لوحده تبريد 
تعمل بنظام ترطيب الهوار


----------



## abo89zaid (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## a_h_m_a_d_eng (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس*​


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس أبو رائد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> قريبا جداول الصيانه الخاصه بوحدات مناوله الهواء
> 
> :84:​


 جوزيت خيراً


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## استشارة (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر و فى انتظار ال ahu


----------



## ahmed_20 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## nofal (6 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Organo (7 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...... أكثر من رائع
في انتظار ملفات صيانة و متابعة ahu


----------



## عبقري التكييف (2 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك م.محمد على المجهود الرائع وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (14 أبريل 2013)

مشكور مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## اسامة اشرى (14 أبريل 2013)

مشكزر يا اخى عاى هذة الملفات وننتظر باقى الملفات


----------

